# Craigslist can be dangerous..



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

.. so a "friend" of mine shoots a link to an item on craigslist -- linky.

For that price, I could not say no -- $80 for a 10" SVS driver, a plate amp and some accoustuff.:spend: 

Now what the **** should I be doing with it? And how the <edited for extremely foul and bad language :raped: > am I gonna pull $80 out of the bank without swmbo finding out? :dunno: 

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That just sounds too cheap... ask him to charge you more. :R

Very interesting... why not do a LLT? It probably wouldn't take that much volume for that sub. I wonder if you can get the TS parameters for it?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

> Very interesting... why not do a LLT? It probably wouldn't take that much volume for that sub. I wonder if you can get the TS parameters for it?


Hmm.. now where could I go for such information... hmm.... :dunno: :innocent: :whistling: 


a very _subtle_,
JCD


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Please ask for more pics of the woofer. The woofer pictured might not be the 10" SVS ISD or NSD woofer. We never offered that woofer for sale to "DIY hobbyists". Our drivers are only sold as part of the original subwoofer, or as replacement drivers for verified owners of SV subs. 

That is definitely not an SVS Indigo BASH plate amp; that is a generic class AB plate amp, probably from Parts Express.

And we have never charged anyone $12 for a "subwoofer guide"; all of our manuals are available as .PDF documents directly from out website.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Me thinks he's got an Audio Concepts SV-10 and is confusing it with SVS. ACi used to sell to the DIY market eons ago.

Who knows what the subwoofer guide is? Maybe a copy of the Loudspeaker Design Cookbook or possibly some other book that ACi offered at the time.

Found a a link with pictures to an SV10 project...look familiar? Found T/S parms here.

-Brent


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The two do look awfully similar.. hmm...


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The guy took a look and it was indeed an SV10 (Thanks for an amazing catch Brent!).. still seems like a good (as opposed to criminally good) deal.

Thanks all.

JCD


----------

